# grilled potatoes & chicken wings PICS



## TheCook (Jul 26, 2007)

Now that I have internet at home again I can post some pics from the last few weeks.  Uploads are slow so I'll do a little at a time.  

Here's some pics of some grilled potatoes and sweet bbq sauce chicken wings I made:




















Hounds love BBQ!




Cuke salad to go with the meal.


----------



## john a (Jul 26, 2007)

Looking good, let's eat.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice wangs!  Good looking dog too, keep it away from Mike Vick!


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 26, 2007)

Great looking!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

> Hounds love BBQ!


lol

Yeah...we sure do.

Looks great man


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 26, 2007)

That's what I like .....good cookin!!! [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 26, 2007)

Fine lookin bird fingers & tators Nick


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 27, 2007)

Great lookin' eats!


----------



## cleglue (Jul 27, 2007)

Very Nice Q.


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jul 27, 2007)

Good looking wings!  

I'll have a double helping please!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 28, 2007)

Looks great!

I could eat wingie every day. 
I prefer fried....nuthin better!


----------

